
Deep Learning Cheat Sheet - hackernewts1
https://hackernoon.com/deep-learning-cheat-sheet-25421411e460#.z5v7n7o0c
======
minimaxir
Don't use multiple accounts to submit things to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=hackernewts](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=hackernewts)

